# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  all Samsung Unlock Code:.

## mohamed73

*2767*688# = Unlocking Code   *#8999*8378# = All in one Code   *#4777*8665# = GPSR Tool   *#8999*523# = LCD Brightness   *#8999*3825523# = External Display   *#8999*377# = Errors   #*5737425# = JAVA Something{I choose 2 and it chrashed}][/b]   *#2255# = Call List    #*536961# = Java Status Code   #*536962# = Java Status Code   #*536963# = Java Status Code   #*53696# = Java Status Code    #*1200# = AFC DAC Val   #*1300# = IMEI   #*1400# = IMSI    #*2562# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.   #*2565# = ChAeck Blocking   #*3353# = Check Code   #*3837# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.   #*3849# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.   #*3851# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.   #*3876# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.    #*7222# = Operation Typ (Class C GSM)   #*7224# = I Got !! ERROR !!   #*7252# = Oparation Typ (Class B GPRS)   #*7271# = Multi Slot (Class 1 GPRS)   #*7274# = Multi Slot (Class 4 GPRS)   #*7276# = Dunno   #*7337# = EEPROM Reset (Unlock and Resets Wap Settings)   #*2787# = CRTP ON/OFF   #*3737# = L1 Dbg data   #*5133# = L1 Dbg data   #*7288# = GPRS Attached   #*7287# = GPRS Detached   #*7666# = SrCell Data   #*7693# = Sleep Act/DeAct (Enable or Disable the Black screen after doing nothing for a while)   #*7284# = Class : B,C or GPRS   #*2256# = Calibration Info   #*2286# = Battery Data   #*2527# = GPRS Switching (set to: class 4, class 8, class 9 or class 10)   #*2679# = Copycat feature (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3940# = External loop test 9600 bps   #*4263# = Handsfree mode (Activate or Deactivate)   #*4700# = Half Rate (Activate or Deactivate)   #*7352# = BVMC Reg value   #*8462# = Sleeptime   #*2558# = Time ON   #*3370# = EFR (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3941# = External looptest 115200 bps   #*5176# = L1 Sleep   #*7462# = SIM phase   #*7983# = Voltage/Frequenci (Activate or Deactivate)   #*7986# = Voltage (Activate or Deactivate)   #*8466# = Old time   #*2255# = Call ???   #*5187# = L1C2G trace (Activate or Deactivate)   #*5376# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.   #*6837# = Official Software Version   #*7524# = KCGPRS   #*7562# = LOCI GPRS   #*7638# = RLC allways open ended TBF (Activate or Deactivate)   #*7632# = Sleep mode Debug   #*7673# = Sleep mode RESET   #*2337# = Permanent Registration Beep   #*2474# = ???   #*2834# = Audio Path   #*3270# = DCS support (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3282# = Data (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3476# = EGSM (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3676# = Flash volume formated   #*4760# = GSM (Activate or Deactivate)   #*4864# = Dunno doesn't work on newer versions   #*5171# = L1P1   #*5172# = L1P2   #*5173# = L1P3   #*7326# = Accessory (I got Vibrator)   #*7683# = Sleep variable (8)   #*7762# = SMS Brearer CS (Activate or Deactivate)   #*8465# = Time in L1   #*9795# = wtls key   #*2252# = Current CAL   #*2836# = AVDDSS Management (Activate or Deactivate)   #*3877# = Dump of SPY trace   #*7728# = RSAV done# (Everything went to standart but nothing was deleted)   #*2677# = ARM State (None or Full Rate)   *#8999*636# = Have no clue what it is, i see 20 lines   *#9999# = Software version   *#8999*8376263# = HW ver, SW ver and Build Date   *#8888# = HW version   *#8377466# = Same HW/SW version thing    *#7465625# = Check the locks   *7465625*638*Code# = Enables Network lock   #7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock   *7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock   #7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock   *7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock   #7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock   *7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock   #7465625*27*Code# = Disables CP lock   *7465625*746*Code# = Enables SIM lock   #7465625*746*Code# = Disables SIM lock   *7465625*228# = Activa lock ON   #7465625*228# = Activa lock OFF   *7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock ON   #7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock OFF   *7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock ON   #7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock OFF   *7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock ON   #7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock OFF   *7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock ON   #7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock OFF   *7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock ON   #7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock OFF    *2767*3855# = E2P Full Reset   *2767*2878# = E2P Custom Reset   *2767*927# = E2P Wap Reset   *2767*226372# = E2P Camera Reset   #*6420# = MIC Off   #*6421# = MIC On   #*6422# = MIC Data   #*6428# = MIC Measurement   #*3230# = Trace enable and DCD disable   #*3231# = Trace disable and DCD enable   #*3232# = Current Mode   #7263867# = RAM Dump (On or Off)   *2767*49927# = Germany WAP Settings   *2767*44927# = UK WAP Settings   *2767*31927# = Netherlands WAP Settings   *2767*420927# = Czech WAP Settings   *2767*43927# = Austria WAP Settings   *2767*39927# = Italy WAP Settings   *2767*33927# = France WAP Settings   *2767*351927# = Portugal WAP Settings   *2767*34927# = Spain WAP Settings   *2767*46927# = Sweden WAP Settings   *2767*380927# = Ukraine WAP Settings   *2767*7927# = Russia WAP Settings   *2767*30927# = GREECE WAP Settings   *2767*73738927# = WAP Settings Reset   *2767*49667# = Germany MMS Settings   *2767*44667# = UK MMS Settings   *2767*31667# = Netherlands MMS Settings   *2767*420667# = Czech MMS Settings   *2767*43667# = Austria MMS Settings   *2767*39667# = Italy MMS Settings   *2767*33667# = France MMS Settings   *2767*351667# = Portugal MMS Settings   *2767*34667# = Spain MMS Settings   *2767*46667# = Sweden MMS Settings   *2767*380667# = Ukraine MMS Settings   *2767*7667#. = Russia MMS Settings   *2767*30667# = GREECE MMS Settings   *335# = Delete all MMS Messages   *663867# = Dump Mm file   #*536961# = WAPSAR enable / HTTP disable   #*536962# = WAPSAR disable / HTTP enable   #*536963# = Serial eable / Others disable   #*53696# = Java Download Mode   #*5663351# = Wap Model ID [Your Model]   #*5663352# = Wap Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]   #*566335# = Wap Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]   *2767*66335# = Check on which model it is   *2767*7100# = SEC-SGHS100/1.0   *2767*8200# = SEC-SGHV200/1.0   *2767*7300# = SEC-SGHS300/1.0   *2767*7650# = Nokia7650/1.0   *2767*2877368# = Reset WAP Model ID to standart

----------


## samirline

شكرًا أخي حبذا لو تعِّرب  و تفصل أكثر يكون أحسن

----------


## simo-digital

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ1000ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف  شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك

----------


## max_11

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## mhnuaim

شكرا

----------

